# هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2007)

هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟ 



مامن شك ,أن 


كثيرا من النساء وليس كلهن ــــ في داخلهن حب السيطرة على الزوج والرغبة في تملكه 

عاطفيا ..ووجدانيا.. وجسديا.. وعقليا.. وماليا !!

لذا نجد أن الكثير والكثير من الأزواج (الرجال) أحتار في كيفية التعامل مع تلك النفسيات التي 

تتملكها أزواجهن ..

فمن الرجال من قال الحل الأمثل لتلك الرغبة الأنثوية في التسلط والسيطرة !!.

هو أن يخضع الرجل تماما لها ,وينقاد لأوامرها ,ويلبي جميع رغباتها واحتياجاتها,

بل أن يكون كالخاتم في أصبعها تتحكم به كما شاءت لكي لايكدر خاطرها ومشاعرها الرقيقة 

والمرهفة فهي حساسة جدا ,,,





ومن الرجال من قال الحل الأمثل لتلك الرغبة الأنثوية في التسلط والسيطرة !!.هو أن يهملها 

بالكلية ,ويعاملها بقسوة وعنف وقمــع,ويتفـفن في تعذيبها وإذالالها ,ويخالفها ويعاندها في كل 

شي, حتى يريها النجوم في وقت الظهيرة. لكي تخضع لجبروته, وسلطانه ,فيتحكم بها كيفما 

شاء ,,,


وقــــفـة 



إذا كنت أنت تقول أنا ممن لايؤيـــد الحل الأول ولا حتى الثاني.!! 



إذن :


فماهو الحل الأمثل للتخلص من تسلط وسيطرة المرأة من وجهة نظرك?? ...


موضوع حيوي ويراد منه النقاش الفعلي .




هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله ؟؟




بانتظار ارائكم 

ومشاركاتكم الواقعيه . .​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*

ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع
بس أنا من رأيى...
ان سيطرة المرأة على الرجل غير مقبولة
لان مهما كان الرجل لازم يحس برجولته فى منزله 
وطبعا مش حلو خالص للراجل انه يبقى مجرد وسيلة للآستخدام بس ​


----------



## Bethlehem2000 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*

طبعا غير مقبولة لانه الرجل خلق ليكون المسيطر حتى يكون بمكانته وليست المراة ادا انقلبت الادوار خرب الكون.....:t32:


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع
> بس أنا من رأيى...
> ان سيطرة المرأة على الرجل غير مقبولة
> لان مهما كان الرجل لازم يحس برجولته فى منزله
> وطبعا مش حلو خالص للراجل انه يبقى مجرد وسيلة للآستخدام بس ​



كلام جميل

ميرسى يا مرمر على رأيك فى الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*



Bethlehem2000 قال:


> طبعا غير مقبولة لانه الرجل خلق ليكون المسيطر حتى يكون بمكانته وليست المراة ادا انقلبت الادوار خرب الكون.....:t32:



وليه يكون فى سيطره من اصله

ليه ميكنش فى حب وتفاهم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*

انا مش حاباها الفكرة دى خاااالص خاااالص

لان دى انانية منها فالحل انة يعم المحبة بينهم و كل واحد يحترم الاخر و يحترم رغباتة


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا مش حاباها الفكرة دى خاااالص خاااالص
> 
> لان دى انانية منها فالحل انة يعم المحبة بينهم و كل واحد يحترم الاخر و يحترم رغباتة



ردك سليم جدا يا فراشه يا قمر

وعجبنى اوى 

ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------



## sunny man (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*

هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله ؟؟

طبعا غير مقبولة على الاطلاق 
و أرى أن الحب الصادق و التفاهم قد يؤدى الى حل تلك المشكلة 
كما أن وجود المسيح فى حياة الزوجين يغير الكثير من الآمور


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*

اختى العزيزة كاندى
بالقطع سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مرفوضة شكلا وموضوعا
ونجد ذلك جليا فى الاكليل عندما يوجة القس حديثة للعروس ويقول كونى فى طاعة زوجك مثل امنا سارة
فهو اصبح مسؤلا عنك بعد والديك
وفى بدأ الخليقة خلق اللة ادم ومن ضلعة خلق حواء وليس العكس
وليس معنى ذلك انى اعطى للرجل حق السيطرة بمعنى التسلط على المرأة وانما اقول هو رب البيت وان
يكون عادلا وديمقراطيا وحنون ولقد خلق اللة حواء من ضلع ادم اى من جانبة لتكون عونا وسندا لة
والاسرة السوية هى التى يسودها الحب والوئام والتفاهم دون تسلط رجعى من احد
ودمتى بود


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*



sunny man قال:


> هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله ؟؟
> 
> طبعا غير مقبولة على الاطلاق
> و أرى أن الحب الصادق و التفاهم قد يؤدى الى حل تلك المشكلة
> كما أن وجود المسيح فى حياة الزوجين يغير الكثير من الآمور



'طبعا طول ما فى حب وتفاهم 

عم ما هيكون فى سيطره من الطرفين

شكرا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> اختى العزيزة كاندى
> بالقطع سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مرفوضة شكلا وموضوعا
> ونجد ذلك جليا فى الاكليل عندما يوجة القس حديثة للعروس ويقول كونى فى طاعة زوجك مثل امنا سارة
> فهو اصبح مسؤلا عنك بعد والديك
> ...





كلامك مظبوط جدا

انا بشكرك عليه اوى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​ك


----------



## سيزار (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*

الاخت كاندى مشكوره على موضوعك هذا حقيقى رائع وكنت بفكر اضيفه فى المنتدى ولكن ك العاده سباقه

*************************************************
تعليقى
*****************
-المفترض أن المرأة هي التي تعاني من تسلط الآخر [الرجل] عليها .. سواء كان زوجاً أم أبًا أم أخاً .. لكن أن تتحول هي إلى متسلطة فلابد أن يحدث لها من الأسباب والمؤثرات البيئية وأن تعاني معاناة خاصة، وحين يحين وقت التخلص منها يحدث تحول مرضي .. فنجد أولاً صوتها يتحول إلى الارتفاع والصياح وتعتد برأيها ولا تقيم وزناً لأي رأي ولو كان مصيباً .. ويساعدها على ذلك أن يكون أمامها رجل طيب لا يحب المشاكل فيتنازل عن رأيه حتى لا يعقد الأمور فتصر هي على أن يتنازل كل مرة حتى تلغيه تماماً.



كما أن جزءًا كبيراً من هذا التسلط موروث تأخذه الفتاة عن والدتها أكثر مما تأخذه عن أبيها .. وربما تحولت أرملة تربي أيتامها وتدافع عنهم وتجابه المشكلات فتضطرها ظروفها إلى النزول إلى السوق ومعاملة الناس فتتحول إلى متحكمة متسلطة.



- فإن الزوج الضعيف الشخصية هو الذي يدفع زوجته بضعفه إلى أن تتسلط .. كرد فعل منها لتحدث التوازن كي لا تضيع حقوق الأسرة مع زوج ضعيف .. ويقوي هذا الأمر معها تدريجيًا حتى يصير الزوج ألعوبة تمامًا في يد الزوجة فلا يبرم عقداً ولا يفعل شيئًا إلا بأمرها وإذنها.



ومن الأفضل أن تكون خيوط الأمر وإدارة المنزل في يد الرجل، وقليلاً من الحزم في بداية الزواج مع احترام المرأة لقوامة الرجل وخضوعها له يقضي على هذه المشكلة.
----------------------*******************************-------------------------

يرى بعض الناس بأن سكوت الرجل على تسلط المرأة خوفاً من الرجل ولكن لماذا
لا يكون تنازلا أو تسامحاً أو تساهلاً لإنقاذ سفينة الحياة الزوجية من الغرق , فكثير من الاحيان نرى أن تمسك اي طرف بوجهة نظره من شأنه أن يهدد مسيرة الحياة الزوجية أو سفينة الاسرة وبنيانها بالتصدع والانهيار , ومن ثمّ لابد أن يقدم احد الطرفين ( تنازلا) للآخر حتى تسير الامور , ولا ينبغي هنا أن يفسّر هذا التنازل على انه ضعف شخصية , ولا سيما من جانب الرجل , وفي نظري من يقدم على هذه الخطوة يجدر تسميته أو وضعه بقوة الشخصية وليس العكس , ولا يجب أن يفهم على انه ضعف الشخصية امام زوجته 0‏ 
وإذا كان المجتمع وثقافته لايتقبلان « الزوجة المسيطرة » فإنّ الامر قد يحتاج في أحيان كثيرة إلى مزيد من التكافؤ والتوافق والانسجام والتقدير المتبادل , وفهم طبيعة كل دور بين الزوج والزوجة , واذا كان بعض الازواج يتنازلون طواعية عن دورهم , فليس معنى ذلك أن نلغي شخصية الأب أو الزوج امام الأم أو الزوجة فالمرأة التي تسعى نحو تحقيق التوافق المنطقي في حياتها الاسرية , هي صاحبة شخصية طبيعية وسوية , والاب أو الزوج الذي يقدم تنازلاً هنا أو هناك في سبيل مصلحة واستقرار اسرته , هو رجل متوازن , وطبيعي وسوي 

*************
وشكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*

طبعا انا اوفقك ان سيطره الزوجه على الزوج غير مقبوله نهائى وانا شصيا ارفضها مهما كان الزوج طيب المفروض انها متستغلش الموقف وتعيش حياه الانثى الزوجه الحنيه الطيبه الحب الحنان اللى المفروض انها تكمل زوجها ويصبحوا شىء واحد يجمعهم كل شى جميل لان المفروض انها الشمعه اللى بتنور البيت
والبسمه اللى بتستقبل زوجها لما يرجع من عمله ليعيشوا حياه مستقره


شكرااااااااااا يا سيزار على تعليقك الجميل  على الموضوع

ربنا معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*



سلام المسيح معكي يا اخت كاندي..

انا طبعا ضد تسلط المرأه على زوجها.. وهذا لا خلاف عليه.

ولكن..

هذا التسلط..في رأيي الشخصي..هو حكمه وتدبير من الله..

لانه لا يوجد على وجه الارض زوجان متسلطان ويتسلطان على بعضهما..وان حدث ذلك لكانوا قتلوا بعضهما من البدايه

ولا يوجد على وجه الارض زوجان مقهوران..وان حدث ذلك لكان بيت الزوجيه انقلب الى جحيم

فلابد ان يوجد زوج مقهور لكي يوجد الزوج الاخر المتسلط..ولابد ان يكون الطرفان عكس بعض

فان الاثنان مكملان لبعضهما..

وبمثال شخصي.. اذا كنت انا عصبي.. فلايمكن باي حال من الاحوال ان ارتبط بانسانه عصبيه..ولكن ارتبط بانسانه تستطيع ان تمتص غضبي وعصبيتي.

والعكس صحيح..اذا كنت لا استطيع ان ادبر اموري الخاصه وبالتالي لا استطيع ان ادير سفينة الحياه الزوجيه..فانا يجب ان ارتبط بانسانه تستطيع ان تملك زمام الامور


سلام ونعمه


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> سلام المسيح معكي يا اخت كاندي..
> 
> انا طبعا ضد تسلط المرأه على زوجها.. وهذا لا خلاف عليه.
> 
> ...





صح انت كلامك كله صح  لان لو الزوجين كده بقت فعلا الحياه جحيم وخصوصا لو كان فى اولاد كمان  بيضيعوا فى النص وبيعقدهم من الجواز لما يكبروا لان فى تخيلهم ان الدنيا كلها كده

علشان كده لازم يكون فى تروى فى كل الامور واختيار سليم وحب ومش كل واحد يمسك للتانى على غلطه

اشكرك اوى على ردك المهم​


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*

اولا شكرا على الموضوووووووووووع                    طبعا مش  مقبول    ولكن يجب ان يكون فى حب وتفاهم                                                        الرجل راس المراة    كما ان المسيح راس الكنيسة


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*



جورج سعدجرجس قال:


> اولا شكرا على الموضوووووووووووع                    طبعا مش  مقبول    ولكن يجب ان يكون فى حب وتفاهم                                                        الرجل راس المراة    كما ان المسيح راس الكنيسة



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*

*اكيد طبعا مش هحب سيطره المراه علي الرجل*
*وكمان مش هفضل تحكم الرجل  بالمراه*
*لانه بالود والحب والاحترام المتبادل هيكون كل واحد علي استعداد انه كل اموره تكون واضحه للطرف التاني بدون اي تحكم وسيطره*

*ميرسي ياكاندي موضوع مهم *
*مثل باقي مواضيعك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *اكيد طبعا مش هحب سيطره المراه علي الرجل*
> *وكمان مش هفضل تحكم الرجل  بالمراه*
> *لانه بالود والحب والاحترام المتبادل هيكون كل واحد علي استعداد انه كل اموره تكون واضحه للطرف التاني بدون اي تحكم وسيطره*
> 
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*

ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع الهادف 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع الهادف
> ربنا يباركك​


*
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

كل سنه وانتى طيبه*​


----------

